# Light for P95



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking for a light for my P95. I would appreciate any recommendations as to where to buy and what kind?


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

I myself don't have the light but ive looked it up before. Amazon.com and search p95 laser. It'll come up with the ncstar laser and led light. It looks decent but I've never used it for my p95.


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

I will check that out...thanks for your reply.


----------

